
Show HN: Simple paywall and micropayment add-on for your website - tima101
Hi HN users,
we&#x27;ve built a simple add-on which allows website owner to individually paywall content. Add-on allows website visitor to micropay anywhere between 5 to 15 cents to access a paywalled content. Check up an explanatory GIF at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zen.market<p>Ad-generated revenue keeps falling. Some publishers have installed soft paywalls which push website visitors to start monthly subscriptions. However, the way paywalls are usually implemented is unfriendly and discourages visitors from paying. Most publishers report that only 0.1-0.3% of their site&#x27;s visitors become paying customers.<p>Micropayments is a visitor-friendly option for earning revenue from your content. We recently surveyed 338 visitors of news websites (news websites in Google Consumer Surveys network, USA, age 18-44) and asked about their preferred payment method for the online content:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;zenmarket&#x2F;338.png<p>Over 84% of respondents preferred a pay-as-you-go paywall with micropayments.<p>If you&#x27;d like to demo the paywall as a website visitor, please go to: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;asiatoworld.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;03&#x2F;07&#x2F;there-are-worlds-biggest-and-deepest-lakes-located-in-asia-it-is-amazing&#x2F; Email: demo@zen.market Password: demo<p>We&#x27;ve signed up one blogger so far and I am currently working on getting warm introductions and setting up meetings with LA-based publishers. We&#x27;re based in LA.<p>I would be very grateful for any feedback and any advice on B2B sales from HN community!<p>Thanks!
======
wingerlang
I think the pay button should look better. Now it looks a bit low budget.
Maybe also make the whole "hey you gotta pay" area a bit more stand-outish.

~~~
tima101
Thanks! I made a few changes. Let me know if you think if there is a UX
improvement.

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe make the button have more padding, increase the gap below the box itself
and make the box a bit less pronounced (to avoid it looking like an ad-
banner).

~~~
tima101
Made a change again. Let me know. Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
[https://zen.market/](https://zen.market/)

------
tima101
Unexpectedly hunted on PH: [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/zen-
market-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/zen-market-2)

------
alixaxel
Back button doesn't work on mobile. :(

~~~
overcast
Oh it "works", it's just a crummy redirect, and it happens even on desktop
browsers. You'll have to hold the back button, until you get a listing of
links you want to get back to.

~~~
tima101
Hi, thanks for the reply, are you guys talking about browser back button, or
back button on the list of purchased webpage?

~~~
overcast
If I link to your site from HN, I can't go back to HN by simply clicking the
back button.

~~~
tima101
Got it. Weird bug, will look into it. Thanks!

